# Is it possible for gravel substrate to be too deep?



## tulip55555 (May 7, 2011)

I want to make a some hills of gravel in my 40g. Is there any reason I shouldn't have gravel 3-4 inches deep in some places?


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

It'll decrease the water capacity of the tank and really after a couple inches serves no function, but other than that I don't see any issue. Adding hills and such can have practical and aesthetic value so if you want to, go for it. Just remember if you add 4 inches to take off 3-4 inches off one of the dimensions of your tank in calculating actual volume.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

As Rohkey said, you can do it, but it doesn't really do anything. I always do about 2 to 2 1/2 inches of gravel in the front of my tanks and have it slowly slope up towards the back, ending at about 3-4 inches. I like the way it looks. It also ensures my plants have some nice, deep substrate to root in.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Too deep can have some negative effect if it traps any gasses. The depth you are talking shouldn't be a problem though. I have 5-6" in some places along the back of one of my tanks (125g).


----------



## tulip55555 (May 7, 2011)

Thank you all. It seems trivial, but if something went bad at least I would have an idea if that was the problem. With such a delicate balance I don't want to take any chances.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

If your gravel is too deep no O2 can reach the organic waste so H2S and CH4 gases (both poisonous) are formed. A way around this is to install an Under Gravel filter. Large Corys and African Catfish might help stir up the gravel.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

NeonShark666 said:


> If your gravel is too deep no O2 can reach the organic waste so H2S and CH4 gases (both poisonous) are formed. A way around this is to install an Under Gravel filter. Large Corys and African Catfish might help stir up the gravel.


+1

Another way to get around the generation of hydrogen sulfide and that other gas is to use live plants with root systems that reach far and deep into the substrate.


----------



## RobertTheFish (May 30, 2011)

Look it up for yourself. This is something I read, not something I know first hand.

I read that MTS, Malaysian Trumpet Snails, hide in your substrate during the day. They will clean it a bit, and keep it aerated. I have been looking for some for just this purpose, but no one in the St.Louis area seems to have them, so I guess it'll be Aquabid.

Reference:
Malaysian Trumpet Snails in a Planted Tank : Yamato Green


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

RobertTheFish said:


> Look it up for yourself. This is something I read, not something I know first hand.
> 
> I read that MTS, Malaysian Trumpet Snails, hide in your substrate during the day. They will clean it a bit, and keep it aerated. I have been looking for some for just this purpose, but no one in the St.Louis area seems to have them, so I guess it'll be Aquabid.
> 
> ...



It's true, I'm looking for some as well. However, I've heard that they don't burrow very deep - maybe one inch?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Would it stir up the gravel enough when you do your weekly gravel vacuums?

As for MTS, good idea but, they are hermaphrodites and can breed like no tomorrow if they have enough food. Assassin snails won't breed and they eat pest snails. They also burrow into the substrate (looking for left over food), so that could work too.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

holly12 said:


> Would it stir up the gravel enough when you do your weekly gravel vacuums?
> 
> As for MTS, good idea but, they are hermaphrodites and can breed like no tomorrow if they have enough food. Assassin snails won't breed and they eat pest snails. They also burrow into the substrate (looking for left over food), so that could work too.


I have Assassins in my tank, and they maybe burrow a few millimeters into the substrate. Ideally, I would like to have both a healthy population of MTS and a smaller population of Assassins to keep the MTS in check.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I have Assassins in my tank, and they maybe burrow a few millimeters into the substrate. Ideally, I would like to have both a healthy population of MTS and a smaller population of Assassins to keep the MTS in check.


MTS are easy to trap and remove from time to time. Why get a snail that you have to get another snail to help keep it under control. Set a trap, sell them or give them away here. JMO. Seems silly the other way.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> MTS are easy to trap and remove from time to time. Why get a snail that you have to get another snail to help keep it under control. Set a trap, sell them or give them away here. JMO. Seems silly the other way.


It's stupid, except that I already have my Assassins. Plus they make great conversation pieces


----------

